# Feral colony needs new home (NoCal)



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Posting for a friend

Here's the background: A friend and her husband own a small vineyard near Middletown, CA (just north of Calistoga). There is a strip-mall near her behind which there are nine ear-tipped cats that she's been feeding, but she doesn't know where they came from. She set up a feeding station and left out bowls, and has been feeding them whenever she can. The cats now trust her (but not her husband), and one of them is quite friendly. She doesn't think they are true ferals, but may have been pets and one point.

The problem is now some people have started disturbing the feeding area. She went to feed one day, and found all the bowls gone and a disgusting mattress was dumped there. She replaced the bowls and had the mattress removed. Then just last week, someone had urinated in all the new bowls. Whats wrong with people????

The 2nd problem is she and her husband are planning to sell the vineyard, and she really wants to find a better place for the cats before then. She won't be able to relocate them to where they're moving to, and her husband won't let her adopt any of them.

Does anyone know of any rescue groups around that area, or any suggestions on how to find a new foster / home / rescue group and relocate the cats?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your friend needs to report what is happening to the police. There are many animal loving people on police forces and Im sure they would put a stop to this.

As far as relocating the cats. Have your friend google TNR / Rescue groups in her area. If its an active TNR group they would know what is available and how to relocate a colony. We occasionally get barns in our area and there is a process we go thru to kennel (large pens) and get the cat familiar to the sounds, smells and the idea that their food source is there. It takes weeks. There is always the chance that once release they will try to leave and find their old territory. Its a 50/50 chance of them staying.

A heads up. People come to us at the last minute to ask for ferals to be moved from dangerous situations and want it done right then. It takes time to get barns or sheds or area we can work with people who are willing to take ferals and be willing to feed and water them daily. She need plenty of time to arrange this with a TNR group.

If there is no one in her area and she can find a place herself to relocate her cats then come back on Cat Forum feral section and we can walk her thru the steps of how to evaluate where a place is a safe place for relocation, trapping, setting up pens, what is needed in the pens etc.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Mitts & Tess!

Now there is a new kitten. Apparently someone dumped an 8 week old kitty there in the last couple days. This kitten has FRESH SUTURES from spay surgery. What kind of lousy excuse for a human dumps a kitten that has just had surgery?

Anyway, there is a ray of hope. I found someone at my work that volunteers for the local humane society. She may be able to place at least some of the cats in barns around here. Waiting to hear back on that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Some TNR groups do put kittens back. At 8 weeks your kitten could be easily socialized. I'm curious, was the ear tipped? My TNR group never puts kittens back out. We foster them in our homes and get them adopted. Kittens have such a high mortality rate I would never have the heart to put them back out to fend on their own. Who ever did that must have a pretty cold heart IMHO.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, its ear-tipped, but its the right ear. Aren't they supposed to tip the left ear when they TNR? Our local TNR groups always arrange for feeding when they release, but apparently whoever is doing this just dumped the poor thing. She just sent me a picture (looks a little older than 8 wks to me). 









I'm working on hubby so we can foster the kitten. We have a couple issues, like our indoor cats haven't been vaccinated for at least 3 years, and they may not accept another cat, esp Lickorish. It took so long to get Lick to come out of her shell, we're afraid to upset things. I really want to try with this kitten, but at the same time I don't want Lick to revert back to the scared insecure cat she used to be.


----------

